
Ask HN: A memory efficient and concurrent redis – are you interested? - qkhhly
We are working on a redis-compatiable key-value store. Our design reduced memory consumption by half for the same dataset compared with redis. We also implemented multi-threading and ACID compliance. In a 16-core machine, we achieved more than 10X throughput compared to redis. Our implementation is 100% compatible with redis clients (it can be used as a drop-in replacement of redis). We would like to gauge the interest in our product. Please leave a comment if you would like to try it out or if you have additional feature requests.
======
alain_gilbert
I want to try as well. I'm curious, (if you don't mind sharing this
information) what language is used to develop this new technologie ?

~~~
nkstar
It's developed in C++. We have considered Go, but one of the major goal we
want to achieve always non-blocking. Go can be blocked by GC, and redis maybe
frequently blocked by fork/heavy commands.

------
brudgers
Are there Jepson results?

[https://jepsen.io/](https://jepsen.io/)

~~~
nkstar
Seems an interesting tool. The only question is how effective it is. But we
should definitely try it out.

~~~
brudgers
Over the past few years, Jepsen has developed a reputation within the database
community for having an ability to verify claims about databases.

[https://aphyr.com/tags/jepsen](https://aphyr.com/tags/jepsen)

------
gunayarslan
it would be nice if there is possible to "move" values to somewhere else -- on
other type of persistence in case of eviction, or simply write on a file in
the simplest form -- just an idea

------
atxlurker
Does it include pub/sub?

~~~
qkhhly
We have implemented the core features. Pub/sub is on our todo list. Is pub/sub
a critical feature to you? If we support pub/sub, what would be your
motivation/obstacle to switch to our product?

~~~
atxlurker
I'm currently using redis in a pair of applications, one of which also uses
pub/sub. I have many other applications which would benefit from the caching
layer that redis provides, and since they currently have none there really
isn't an obstacle to testing another solution.

------
gunayarslan
I can try too.

------
eip
I want to try

